# Saftey Manual - templates?



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello All, 

I am just a small little guy who subscribes to Western Safety Law - 

Shoot - Shovel and Shut up! But I think it's time to get a safety manual together. 

I see PDCA has some booklets for supervisors and employee's...is this considered a start of one or is there something else I should consider? 

We have a worksafe program here in NS and I have not signed on with them as yet as it is more for commercial players and the fee's look crippling!

Where so I start and is the a simple answer?

PS. Mod's - Can you see that I have PT running on my desktop and 2 android devices?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jeff, we see you 24/7. We know what you eat. We know and see all.


----------

